# How much can you exercise on a horse walker???



## pollyred2 (9 February 2012)

I have recently broken my leg and am unable to ride my horse to keep him fit ready for a big competition in April  
Im hoping to be back in the saddle 3 weeks prior to the competition, and to keep him fit before then via horse walker and lunge work (whenever I can get someone to help me!!) I know this is pushing it but I am desperate to get fit for this competition! I cant get someone to ride him, so can any one advice me how long can he be on a walker for? The idea was to start with 20min morning and night increasing time slowly to an hour morning and night or is that too much?? Any advice will be gratfuly recived. thank you


----------



## Gamebird (9 February 2012)

It depends what your competition is. If it is the BD regionals or suchlike (I know they're pretty much done but you get the idea) then I'm sure that'll be plenty. If it's a CIC*** then maybe not!

You'll get a lot of stick on here about horsewalkers but for me they're a necessary evil. I only use ours in walk - a good brisk walk - as I feel that it's too small and the surface isn't good enough for trot. I worry about the strain that constant turning puts on the joints but would rather my horses had some exercise rather than none.

At this time of year we only turn out 3-4 days/week and occasionally on the days that I don't turn out I can't ride at all so the only form of exercise is the walker. On those days my horses get about an hour once a day (half of the time in each direction). They can go on in tack and side reins if you're worried about working the correct muscles rather than having them slop around any-old-how.

When I can ride I often use it to warm up/cool down eg. put one horse on the walker whilst riding the second. Put the second on to cool down and take the first one off ready-warmed-up to work. It means that they get a proper walk and stretch before and after work which I'm not very good about doing if I'm in the saddle .

It's not ideal as a sole means of exercise and I'd urge you to try to find a jockey for at least the odd day. However needs must and if it really is all that you can manage then give it a whirl. I have no problems with an hour twice a day if the surface is good and the diameter not too small.

As an aside I know a racehorse who is a lunatic at home and virtually unrideable. He does 95% of his training on the walker and is one of the most successful horses on the yard .


----------



## pollyred2 (10 February 2012)

Thanks very much for that, you have been a big help, yes agree, I will try and at least find someone to ride at weekends. Thanks again for all your help  x


----------



## JAMESTOWN (10 February 2012)

My son is at university and only gets home on occasional weekends.  He has two horses, both intermediate, one of whom bucks for England.  I am now far too old to be bucked off so keep that one going by horse walkering and lunging.  He was CCI2* fit at the end of last season, had a break, then came back to do a little (not very successful!) hunting and is plenty fit enough to get going seriously as soon as the jockey is home for the holidays.

Did the same last year too and although not ideal is a great deal better than doing nothing.  He does get turned out every day.

If you've got 3 weeks before your competition, you should be absolutely fine  -  good luck!

Would agree an hour 2x a day is fine


----------



## jomiln (10 February 2012)

I use a walker as a supplement to riding. 

My daughter is in 6th form and cant get to ride much during the week with dark nights & homework so Monday to Friday the horses get at least 1 hour a day walking. 

Again like Gamebird we also use it for warming up/cooling down when short of time. 

I've kept daughter's horses fit enough to compete weekends through the winter.


----------



## kerilli (10 February 2012)

as long as there is someone there to watch them, you can leave them on for a long time. if it's set a bit fast they can get a bit sullen about it, but if it's set at their normal walking pace so they don't have to make an effort, they'll happily plod around for hours. (I might possibly have left my grey on it once for a few hours when i got totally distracted and forgot she was on it - not recommended at all! - she was still plodding resignedly round when i remembered her!
good luck with your recovery. have you got some comfrey oil, it's supposed to speed up the healing of fractures...


----------



## oscarwild (10 February 2012)

I use a walker as a means to tick my horse over when I have no time to ride.  Always start for 15 mins and work it up to an 1hr.  She can go one 1hr in morning and 1hr at night and she diesnt mind.  Also use it when she on boxrest so she can get out on vet orders.


----------



## jess_asterix (10 February 2012)

Mine go on for an hour and 15 everyday and it keeps their fitness considerably more than just going in the field or doing nothing! 

Mine havnt been ridden for a week due to weather hut they have been on the walker and in the field everyday so I am sti having my lesson today as at least they have been kept moving and ticking over


----------

